# Artcut vs. Seikitech



## Lexie4555 (Feb 10, 2009)

Greetings!

I am looking to buy my first plotter to do small graphics for my car, wall vinyls, and hopefully eventually t-shirts. i don't have much of a budget but don't plan on using my plotter too often or for anything too complicated so hopefully i should be able to get by with something cheap.

i am trying to choose between two different plotter/software setups and am wondering if anyone has advice on which is easier to use (both plotter and software) for a beginner and what, if any, quality difference there is between the machines. both are approximately the same cost.

#1 artcut 54" sd1360 plotter with artcut 2009 software
#2 seikitech 54" sk-1350t plotter with flexistarter v8.6 software

any help/advice is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome to the forums!! you will learn a great deal here, at least i know i did. as for your question,i have never used any of those cutters, but i have heard terrible things about the the seikitech from different forums and ppl i have chatted with online. check out this link Seikitech.com aka Seiki Tech Vinyl Cutters - SUCK!! - from my personal experience you get what you pay for! i own a roland gx24 and it is the best purchase i ever made. it was up and cutting 20 minutes after i opened the box. the roland cutstudio software is very easy to use and you will be amazed at what you can cut with this machine and how precise it is. why do you need a 54" machine? maybe you can go with a smaller machine from a better maker?. good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I happen to have a Sekitech and I am very happy with it. I purchased it off ebay from the company and got a very good deal on it. My cutter came with Flexi 8.5 and i must say that I could not get it to work with Flexi so I switched to Signcut and it has been humming ever since. I have heard good and bad things about this press and I do not regret buying it because it has paid for itself many times over in just a very short time. The only thing negative i would have to say is that the directions are very understated and needs updating but i reached out to the TSF community and got it running and have been having fun ever since.

I have not even looked at anther press so i can not comment on the Artcut. Maybe try doing a search and see what others here feel about it.


Good Luck,
Katrina

Here are a few threads to read up on regarding the SeikiTech

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t60121.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t16844.html


----------



## Lexie4555 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks much for the help! In response to why was I getting a 54" cutter - I was planning on trying to do some large-scale vinyl graphics for my car and figured it would be better to print them out whole rather than piece them together. Turns out I've found a sponsor for my car for the vinyl so now I'm more in the market for a smaller cutter for small stickers/t-shirts/etc. So, back to the drawing board!


----------

